# Non-High End Watches that High End watch owners Love



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I think some WIS don't believe that members who wear HE pieces also love and wear watches that aren't in the top tiers. So, please post the non-HE pieces that you love. It would be great if you could write what makes you love the "lesser" watches as much as, if not more than, your high enders.


----------



## ruhobo (Jan 15, 2016)

I enjoy my Omega ck 2998.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

ruhobo said:


> I enjoy my Omega ck 2998.


Photo, please...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Because it's a monster!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Iconic design and reliability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know where the line is drawn between high end and low end. I don't even know if i necessarily consider my watches high end, since there will always be someone out there with an even higher end watch collection.. What I do know is that assuming a particular watch is within my budget, the cost plays a small part in my decision process.

One of my favorite watch of all time is the Nomos Orion 35mm. That would represent a very small dollar amount in my collection had I kept it. Not that a Nomos is low end, but I think a lot of times people weigh too much of their decision on cost.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I love this Oris Deauville. It's got this amazing vintage vibe to it with unique coloring. Plus, I am spoiled because this robust movement has been pretty dang accurate.


----------



## ruhobo (Jan 15, 2016)

GrouchoM said:


> Photo, please...


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> I don't know where the line is drawn between high end and low end. I don't even know if i necessarily consider my watches high end, since there will always be someone out there with an even higher end watch collection.. What I do know is that assuming a particular watch is within my budget, the cost plays a small part in my decision process.
> 
> One of my favorite watch of all time is the Nomos Orion 35mm. That would represent a very small dollar amount in my collection had I kept it. Not that a Nomos is low end, but I think a lot of times people weigh too much of their decision on cost.


Why'd you sell it?


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

GrouchoM said:


> Why'd you sell it?


At the time I picked up a Datejust and started wearing that into the office Instead. The date function was a practical one for me to have for work, so the Nomos didn't see as much wrist time afterward.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I've picked four out of my non-HE herd.

In no particular order, first up is a watch made by Rainer Nienaber called the Art Deco (for obvious reasons). He only made 20, and it is a wonderful and very reasonably priced piece (if you were able to snag one):










Second, the Omega Railmaster. Versatile, good WR, anti-magnetic, super accurate coaxial movement.










Third, the Rado Golden Horse. Humble ETA movement but adjusted to chronometer standards, lovely dial, comfortable bracelet that's part steel and part ceramic.










And last but not least, a watch with humble origins but insane price appreciation from original MSRP that puts Rolex appreciation to shame. Irrelevant to me as I'll never sell it for the simple reason that it always makes me smile when I put it on--Omega Silver Snoopy.















View attachment 15717881
View attachment 15717880


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry, not sure why the pictures loaded twice.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

I also have a CK2998 but it's not what you think! Some might not approve but it's mine so I don't care!


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a Speedmaster and an Explorer I (not really high end, but high for me) and I still love this classic. It's like an old jeep that you can just go out and have fun with without worrying about it. I'd be sad if it got lost or broken, but not devastated, since it was only $180 new.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

That'd be these, why? So dang beautiful . . .


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> I think some WIS don't believe that members who wear HE pieces also love and wear watches that aren't in the top tiers. So, please post the non-HE pieces that you love. It would be great if you could write what makes you love the "lesser" watches as much as, if not more than, your high enders.


My CW Trident Bronze 600. It's the only bronze I have, love the cool patina ("rust") it has developed, quite accurate, tough, comfortable and importantly, no outrageous service costs.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> I think some WIS don't believe that members who wear HE pieces also love and wear watches that aren't in the top tiers. So, please post the non-HE pieces that you love. It would be great if you could write what makes you love the "lesser" watches as much as, if not more than, your high enders.


Marathon GSAR, most Christopher Wards, Vaer A12, I'd even say a Seagull 1963 chronograph.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Pictures, gentlemen, pictures!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't wait for Pongster to post....


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> Pictures, gentlemen, pictures!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

drhr said:


> That'd be these, why? So dang beautiful . . .
> View attachment 15717942
> View attachment 15717943
> View attachment 15717944


Love the anOrdain! Deciding if I want one too!


----------



## Tohono Rat (Apr 23, 2018)

Tudor Pelagos LHD. Perhaps the best "tool" dive watch made today. And the design language (square indices to complement the snowflake hands) is coherent in a way that no other Tudor is.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

Why are people posting pictures of High-End watches when the topic is Non-High End watches. Here is a Non-High-End watch I love


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Also a fan of anOrdain. Really like the collaboration they are currently doing for the Model 1 with The Armoury. Along with the watch bug, I started getting into men's style, and this watch is an excellent representation of the two together.









One of my go-tos. Though my collection is now going upmarket, my Orient Neptune is a keeper in the collection. Unfortunate that they are discontinuing it, but hopefully they'll have a new model that is a good successor to it.


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a thing for big red plastic watches. Believe it or not this is one of my grail. My children's children will get to wear this.


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

I have 2 watches that are not high end, and am on the way of getting a third (and last) one.

The first one is a Longines Conquest Heritage, the dial is a crisp silver and the applied indices are very well executed. This piece exudes quality even though its movement is very basic. The second is my Speedy. What can I say that hasn't been said before, I just love it. Clean and sporty.
The third one is going to be a Panerai. I have been thinking about it for a while and have to try it at least even if I end up trading down the line.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are a true enthusiast, I don't think you classify something as "high end" or "low end" because you like watches and understand that price and/or "prestige" doesn't really matter.


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

DantonIzzo said:


> If you are a true enthusiast, I don't think you classify something as "high end" or "low end" because you like watches and understand that price and/or "prestige" doesn't really matter.


I'm not sure what is a "true enthusiast" but I disagree. Of course we can like all sort of watches for all sorts of price points for different reason. Calling a watch "high end" doesn't mean it's a better watch. It depends on its purpose and the owner's subjective opinion.
However, there are watches that are very finely crafted and exhibit some features that make them stand out.

Now on a personal note, this might sound snobbish but there are only a select few watches at a lower price point that I can enjoy without feeling that it is not as good as a similar watch in the high end segment. Hence the relatively difficult decision to buy a sub-$10k watch.


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

This Stuhrling gets more wrist time than its cost would typically afford, but good design is good design.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I love my Speake Marin. Donated my Blusey to children burn center auction. But I have to say Ball and some of the Seiko JDM really grab my heart strings.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

My GTDA, also one of my favorites:


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is what I feel about this thread.. again keeping it light and friendly here. LOL.


































Credits: watchtaster on the gram.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

If you don't like this thread, you don't need to look at it. There's plenty of other ones to look at.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

swink6112 said:


> View attachment 15718141
> 
> 
> I have a thing for big red plastic watches. Believe it or not this is one of my grail. My children's children will get to wear this.


Maybe when they grow up to be 12 feet tall so that watch fits!


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

teckel12 said:


> Maybe when they grow up to be 12 feet tall so that watch fits!


Funnily enough, while I do realize I have very small wrists I can't help but love the oversize design of the series. Goes well with my oversize basketball shoes.


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

It doesn't get any more low end than this. It's a vintage piece, late Soviet era. It's super humble, but it gives you perspective. I love that blue dial, the history, and it actually runs well enough to be useful.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

swink6112 said:


> Funnily enough, while I do realize I have very small wrists I can't help but love the oversize design of the series. Goes well with my oversize basketball shoes.


Said no one ever.


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

teckel12 said:


> Said no one ever.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> If you don't like this thread, you don't need to look at it. There's plenty of other ones to look at.


Easy champ. I started with a disclaimer to keep it light and friendly. No need to get defensive about your thread.

I feel you did not specify the premises of this thread.. what do you consider as non-HE? Someone who only has Patek or ALS complications may consider the Rolex OP 41 to be a non-high end, which quite frankly it is. However, an enthusiast who has been *ONLY* wearing/collecting cheap Seiko's or G-Shocks or Damasko or Steinhart may consider the OP 41 as HE. Some may think the Girard-Perregaux Laureato is high end watch but in my eyes it is pretty basic. So how do you define HE and Non-HE?


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow, I just see a Blancpain in the “non-high-end” thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

raja_3012 said:


> Easy champ. I started with a disclaimer to keep it light and friendly. No need to get defensive about your thread.
> 
> I feel you did not specify the premises of this thread.. what do you consider as non-HE? Someone who only has Patek or ALS complications may consider the Rolex OP 41 to be a non-high end, which quite frankly it is. However, an enthusiast who has been *ONLY* wearing/collecting cheap Seiko's or G-Shocks or Damasko or Steinhart may consider the OP 41 as HE. Some may think the Girard-Perregaux Laureato is high end watch but in my eyes it is pretty basic. So how do you define HE and Non-HE?


What is referred to as HE has been debated (ad nauseum?) on this subforum for years. The thread that triggered this post is here-https://www.watchuseek.com/index.php?posts/52891983

None of the standard Rolex models fall into the HE tier. They may be well made, pricy (possibly over priced), and more collectable than original Air Jordan's, but that's not what is being referred to in this subforum.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Additionally, please don't make fun of other people's choice in watches on this thread. People are supposed to be posting watches they love but that aren't high-end. Some of the members posting what you may think of as crap may also own several ALSs, PPs, or other HE watches but still love what they're posting here.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So there's HE and LE, how about the middle? It cant be an "end". 

good thing OP's distinction is only between HE and non-HE watches.

while there is debate on what a HE should be, there are a lot of watches that are undoubtedly and indisputably non-HE. And i love a lot of these.

let me start with my Seiko 5 Flieger (i forgot the reference number)


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Just one of many. One of the cheaper ones too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

mlcor said:


> I've picked four out of my non-HE herd.
> 
> In no particular order, first up is a watch made by Rainer Nienaber called the Art Deco (for obvious reasons). He only made 20, and it is a wonderful and very reasonably priced piece (if you were able to snag one):
> 
> ...


One of the most frustrating things in my watch collecting life was not jumping on that snoopy when it came out. I loved it at first sight, wanted to get one and then it blew up. I'll likely never own one since I think its value is more in line with MSRP than its going rate, but maybe someday it will cool off. Its too bad, I love the space and whimsy of it. Good for you!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

IllCommunication said:


> One of the most frustrating things in my watch collecting life was not jumping on that snoopy when it came out. I loved it at first sight, wanted to get one and then it blew up. I'll likely never own one since I think its value is more in line with MSRP than its going rate, but maybe someday it will cool off. Its too bad, I love the space and whimsy of it. Good for you!


I think it's price blew up because there were a lot of people who did not like it when it first came out. I was one of them. I love the original Snoopy but I didn't love this one. Of course, now I wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> I think it's price blew up because there were a lot of people who did not like it when it first came out. I was one of them. I love the original Snoopy but I didn't love this one. Of course, now I wouldn't mind having it.


I loved it at first sight but like you I had no inkling it would get popular, I thought it was too strange for most people and was waiting for it to drop before I bought. Wait out the rush get it second hand.. whoops.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I still prefer the original... which isn't as expensive. I may at one point "upgrade" my standard issue 1861 Speedy for a Snoopy.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

IllCommunication said:


> One of the most frustrating things in my watch collecting life was not jumping on that snoopy when it came out. I loved it at first sight, wanted to get one and then it blew up. I'll likely never own one since I think its value is more in line with MSRP than its going rate, but maybe someday it will cool off. Its too bad, I love the space and whimsy of it. Good for you!





GrouchoM said:


> I think it's price blew up because there were a lot of people who did not like it when it first came out. I was one of them. I love the original Snoopy but I didn't love this one. Of course, now I wouldn't mind having it.





IllCommunication said:


> I loved it at first sight but like you I had no inkling it would get popular, I thought it was too strange for most people and was waiting for it to drop before I bought. Wait out the rush get it second hand.. whoops.


For me, a combination of luck and relationship with my AD--he knew I liked it, and early on before the true insanity hit, got one in from someone who had bought it, then decided they didn't want it (never worn). I paid a bit over list (20% premium), the only time I've ever done that. Of course now they're going for 500% premiums, which is nuts.

My AD admitted late last year that he ended up being terribly wrong--he thought I had overreacted paying a premium over list...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

ar7iste said:


> there are only a select few watches at a lower price point that I can enjoy without feeling that it is not as good as a similar watch in the high end segment.


And it's these 'select few watches' that would be great to see in this thread.

IMO, the value of this thread would be to share this select few wristwatches and the reasons for choosing them.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

OK here are a few of mine with descriptions why...

Halios Seaforth Bronze - I love this one due to its patina and how it ages gracefully. In comparison to the Bronzo Panerai I had before this is much much better, and its like 1/10 of the cost. 









Zodiac Aerospace II (Gulf) - I mean who wouldnt love the color. Nothing else really like it except possibly the Tudor Heritage but I think Zodiac did it better.









Las but not least, my Kemmner Tonneau - Yeah its powered by a Miyota 8215 but I have yet to find anything quite like it. Its the classic tonneau shape but far closer to a square than many of the higher end models. I believe Roland has officially retired now so these are getting harder to find, but pretty happy to have gotten one. This is the watch that got me started in thinking about more than just how it looks on a wrist for appearance sake.










Cheers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

The Amphibia fits this category.


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)

Tudor Original Black Bay. A lil tad big but it has way more sentimental value for me to want to trade in for a Black Bay 58.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

SolarPower said:


>


Wow, gorgeous watch! I'm sure the spirit is great too but don't know as much about that


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Business partner gifted this to me, one of my favorite watches. Was looking for one and he happened to have one!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

SolarPower said:


>


Taking a picture of your Rolex while driving your Porsche 25 mph is going to give people who wear Rolexes and drive Porsches a bad reputation...especially if they're ONLY driving their Porsche 25mph!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

GrouchoM said:


> Taking a picture of your Rolex while driving your Porsche 25 mph is going to give people who wear Rolexes and drive Porsches a bad reputation...especially if they're ONLY driving their Porsche 25mph!


Trust me, I can do worse than that ^^


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Seiko seems to be the reoccurring theme!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Every watch I own is low end for many watch people, but this is one of the least expensive. I still like wearing it. Fun dial, and a nice change of pace from the dive watches I normally wear.


----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

Yesterday:









Today:









Russian space watches FTW!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Many high-end owners also seem to like Rolex.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

SolarPower said:


> Trust me, I can do worse than that ^^


2021 BEST POST OF THE YEAR


----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

I love this cheap Zodiac more than I probably should - colors are fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## AgentViper (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15808242


I only just realised after seeing that pic that my Sea-Gull Everest is incredibly similar to that watch to the point of being an homage. I should have known 









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

FatalException said:


> I only just realised after seeing that pic that my Sea-Gull Everest is incredibly similar to that watch to the point of being an homage. I should have known
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Sea-Gulls defense, there are other watches that look very similar too. It's more like a "standard" style with lots of watches being similar... kind of the like fleigers...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A fan of micro divers, some attractive, solid quality options that make great daily-wear watches. Even after wearing some higher value watches, I am still impressed with the quality in these


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Can't let this one go.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I have plenty of "core collection" watches that I love, which would meet the requirements of this thread: my BLRO, the Explorer 2, the Cartier Santos, the Panerai.

However, i'd like to post a few watches that are further down the price ladder which I love wearing.

The first is my Oris 65 Brashear chrono. I love Oris 65s - they are like chips: you cant have just one. I used to have 5 at one point, before common sense kicked in and i flipped 3 of them. Still have the OG 65 and this bronze one, pictured on a Toshi strap.










I am a dive pro and work in the industry. Gotta have a Doxa. May even get a second one soon - a 200 in yellow. I normally dont like cushion cases or overly-thick watches. I love my Doxa 300T.










For the most part, I dont really dig Seiko watches. They are nice, but i have plenty of other watches that would get wrist time ahead of them. Dont get SLA037 or other re-issue love, either. But this puppy? I have a hard time taking it off.










Honorable mention for a watch I no longer own - an Orient Star with power reserve. A $350 watch has NO business being so awesome.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

STOWA (germany)


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've always loved Breitling Aerospace's. I've always had one moving in and out. And for anyone that is curious, the best ownership experience probably came from the 42 mm titanium braceleted "tuxedo" version as they called it.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

I love my SNKL trio


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Since I've sold my VC's, all of my watches are non high end, but I'm liking the scrubbing of my collection overall and the result. I'm finally getting what many years in this hobby has enabled me to do - put fine criteria on what I like and purchase.

Basically, for the first time, I'm not looking to flip watches to get something better, although, that may happen down the road - you never know.

Currently, loving these -




























This is on order for hopefully a June delivery -


----------



## highendtime.com (Sep 1, 2016)

I have quite a few Breitlings which I love as much as my high end pieces (the Pateks APs RMs) - ok maybe almost as much 

Here is a double trouble pic - they are stunning and well made!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

For some reason, a lot of high end guys I know also love these S.U.F Helsinki watches. I can't figure it out; I must be missing something. Also, why is there no period after the F?


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Habring on holiday


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a soft spot for chinese mechanical watches: have the 1963 Seagull hand woound column wheel chrono sapphire sandwich, and the Perpetual Watch R-01 regulator. Both insane values.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kak1154 said:


> For some reason, a lot of high end guys I know also love these S.U.F Helsinki watches. I can't figure it out; I must be missing something. Also, why is there no period after the F?
> 
> View attachment 15867817


it's a French thing i believe. LV personalizes bags that way. Maybe the Finnish also follow the same convention.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

In-house movement, complications, well finished, GP DNA....but it is in this thread because I enjoy it and it probably belongs here vs the eye candy thread lol. I enjoy blued hands in the sun!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is my current favorite!!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece. I love it for the three types of finishing on the dial: sunray, engine turned and opaline (subdial). Big fan of the spear hands too. So much so I bought a couple, blued and rose gold hands and hour markers. Mounts a Sellita SW-200. Affordable luxury at its best to me, no matter what detractors think. I thoroughly love them and enjoy wearing them in any attire.































I also like the Marineman divers from Kentex for their MOP dials. Bought two again, green and black dial.



















Omega PO for its classic toolwatch look.










Breitling Seawolf for its chunky badass construction.










Crepas Cayman for its simplicity.


----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

The watch that started my tragic spiral into addiction. Still love it


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sometimes there's nothing like strapping on a Casio, firing up the grill for a bbq and then taking a dip in the pool. Love my high-end mechanicals but once in a while the low-budget digital wins out and it just seems so right.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

After I've worn a pricey watch I need to wear something more modest. It allows me to decompress. It helps me feel grounded. After that, I'll revert to a nicer watch, by which point I'm ready to appreciate afresh its finer qualities.

So I have a Longines, a couple of Seikos, a Dan Henry, a Farer, a Favre-Leuba, and (incoming) a Furlan Marri, and so on. Each of them has its own appeal. For instance, my Seiko Recraft UFO is the closest thing I'll get to a birth year watch. It has a Portuguese date disk as a quiet pointer to my family's Brazilian side. The Dan Henry stands in for a 1930s Patek Philippe Ref. 130 sector dial chronograph that's all-but unattainable. That same watch is also evocative of the chronographs Omega-Tissot supplied to the Brazilian army in the 1930s. The Furlan Marri will for now be my VC Historiques 1955 Cornes de Vache (minus the actual cornes de vache). It promises to be a caringly-designed watch at a price less than one hundredth that of the VC. The combined price for the three watches I've discussed? About $1,000.

All of these rinky-dink watches stand on their own. Each also plays an essential part in how I interact my collection as a whole. I can't see it working any other way.


----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Enjoying this one recently, impressive for the $$$


----------



## pamdon (Sep 15, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Enjoying this one recently, impressive for the $$$
> 
> View attachment 15937868
> 
> View attachment 15937869


Nice Seiko


----------



## WallyFreddie (Feb 19, 2019)

Girard-Perregaux 4946.
I just find the old world charm in this watch. Amazing value and can be found for un der $5k.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

WallyFreddie said:


> Girard-Perregaux 4946.
> I just find the old world charm in this watch. Amazing value and can be found for un der $5k.
> View attachment 16407601


That’s stunning thanks for showing it off. If I could make one change it would be to get rid of the date window, but wow, what an amazing piece.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Habring2 Felix


----------



## timetexaschris (11 mo ago)

Orsoni said:


> Habring2 Felix
> 
> View attachment 16697438


Excellent choice!

I'd throw out anOrdain for the beautiful Enamel dials.


----------



## HackPhin (Jun 29, 2013)

timetexaschris said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> I'd throw out anOrdain for the beautiful Enamel dials.


Thanks for sharing this, I hadn't heard of these before.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

A Regulator today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## timetexaschris (11 mo ago)

HackPhin said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I hadn't heard of these before.


Kind of a media darling, but it really a great watch. Well thought out design and the dual is something different and beautiful. I'd like to get a Japanese Oxblood next. My wife preferred this blue over the previous red and I'm working on getting her into watches. So blue it was. I don't regret it in the least.

This textured dial is great but want to see what the non-texture dial looks like. Wow a bit of a waiting list at the moment 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Liking this one today...


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

Spent the weekend with my Aquaracer, such a fantastic lesson in case design for wearability and legibility, inside and outside of the water. Always impressed with the exterior finish (I have heard the inside is not as pretty, sometimes even using plastic holders for the movement).


----------

